# Fish I got by accident



## Snowflake_eel (Apr 27, 2008)

I bought a trigger from my LFS and they werent able to get it out of its rock so they gave me the rock too. Upon getting it home another fish swam out and im curious as to what the other fish is. It looks slightly like a pseudochromis and it is purple with gold dots taht cover everything except its tail and its head. Its tail is also all white and it has red dots on its bottom fins. I also want to return it if its not a predator as its in my predator tank.

here are several pictures of it
http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r209/Brob222/Picture005.jpg
http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r209/Brob222/Picture006.jpg
http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r209/Brob222/Picture007.jpg
http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r209/Brob222/Picture008.jpg


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

I haven't been able to find any info online, and I can't remember exact species name, but it is a member of the pseudochromis family.
They typically are shipped to the LFS's with the name of "sea bass". 

These fish are very aggressive, but due to their small size, are not compatible with a trigger or other large predatory fish. Once the trigger is large enough, that fish will be food, and because of its aggressive nature, that could also mean damage done to the trigger or any other fish while they are attempting to eat it. 

Your best bet would be to return that fish to the LFS.


----------



## Snowflake_eel (Apr 27, 2008)

ok thanks alot i have always been planning to return it, i just have not been able to the past couple of days, but i was just curious what it was.


----------



## melo (Feb 27, 2008)

What kind of starfish is that on the bottom picture? It looks really cool, i guess seeing its snowflake-eel's tank he would know


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

:roll: Not to mention that the fish does not belong to you. You didn't pay for it. Return it.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Pasfur said:


> :roll: Not to mention that the fish does not belong to you. You didn't pay for it. Return it.


Pasfur, he didn't indicate he got it knowing that it is in the rock. I am sure he will return it seeing as it is not compatible with his other fish.


----------

